

Ask HN: Where to make free static website - bob31

feature:<p>Ad-free<p>Upload images,html,css,js,etc. via classic FTP<p>Google blogspot is optimized for blogging site.
Github pages not for commercial purpose(e.g. Advertisement).<p>Please Help Me Thanks! :)
======
Vaskivo
BitBalloon to host. You can deploy as zip, and has a REST API.

To actually make the site, I believe most programs (Jeckyl, Pelican,
Octopress) are configured for blogs. If you want your own structure, and
aren't afraid of getting your hands dirty, you can use Flask + Frozen-Flask.

------
coppolaemilio
you could contact me and I could let you host it in my server, If it's just a
static site I don't mind :)

------
sheepy
neocities.org does it great, except FTP

